# Wheeler Dealers (VW Panel Van)



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just watched tonights episode. Epic! I actually fell in love with it .

However is it possible to get a van for £2500? I mean VW vans are quite expensive nowadays! 

Either way it looked brilliant, Ed China is a legend!:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Its Mikes 'contacts in the trade!' lol


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

but did you see the state of the orange paint when the studio lights went down the side!?:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very tidy van but the paint finish wasnt too great!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I thought it was awful looking and that black interior was horrible. 

Did absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Car Nut (May 12, 2010)

yes i saw the orange paint and had swirls in it :doublesho


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah i cringe everytime i watch Wheeler Dealers tbh!


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

IMHO I think it had loads of potential but to spray it all one colour (a horrible one at that) with no chrome accents made it look rediculous. The Fusch wheel copies were ok but I think a two tone paint job with the bumpers and the grille in chrome would have lifted it and made it more desirable.

I did like the engine mods....


----------

